# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  VENTA DE ABONOS ORGANICOS

## Miguel Angel Muñoz Lebon

Empresa Dedicada ala Producción y Comercialización Abonos 100 % Orgánicos  Humus de Lombriz, Compost, Musgo, Guano de Inverna, Abono Foliar, Tierra de chacra y Preparada, Viruta de Madera, Núcleo de Lombrices Rojas Californiana, Plantas Ornamentales, Instalacion y venta de grass - Venta de Palo de Eucalipto.   NUESTRO COMPOST, HUMUS Y GUANO. ES CERTIFICADO POR LA "UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL AGRARIA DE LA MOLINA"   OFRECEMOS LOS SIGUIENTES PRODUCTOS:   Humus de Lombriz ( Sacos 50 Kg . c/u) 15 soles - tonelada s/260.
Compost ( Sacos 50 Kg . c/u) 10 soles.-Tonelada s/ 180.
Guano de Inverna ( Sacos 50 Kg . c/u) s/ 8 - Tonelada 110
Tierra de chacra m³ S/ 70
Tierra Preparada ( Sacos 35 Kg . c/u) s/ 8.  Lombrices Roja Californiana Eisenia foetida para lombricultura y pesca.   *El kilo de Lombriz Roja Californiana s/ 100
*Balde de 18 litros que le vienes 5 kilos de lombrices Roja s/ 220
*Saco de Lombrices Californianas de 50 kilos S/400  ING. MIGUEL MUÑOZ 
CELULAR: 993114538 - RPC : 993617126. 
whatsApp +51993617126.
email: abono@abonoorganicoperu.com 
web : http://www.abonoorganicoperu.com
Abonos San Miguel Ruc 10426736221.
Número de cuenta ahorros en el Banco CRÉDITO BCP 19123463834041. Temas similares: LOS 7 BENEFICIOS DE UTILIZAR ABONOS ORGÁNICOS EN LOS CULTIVOS ABONOS ORGANICOS DE LA COSTA VENTA DE BIOL Y COMPOST VENTA DE ABONOS ORGANICOS. HUMUS, COMPOST Y GUANO DE INVERNA Curso Intensivo: Producción de Abonos Orgánicos Abonos Orgánicos

----------


## kscastaneda

Excelente tiene usted buenos precios....debería colocar el análisis de sus productos...
Cordial saludo.CURSO FOLIARES.jpg

----------


## Nestitor

Hola, actualmente tengo paltas fuerte de 3-4 años que han estado bastante descuidadas y estoy volviendo a cuidarlas. Debo abonar antes de la floración y me han recomendado que aplique compost + abono quimico (4-6kg/planta + 350gr de quimico 20-20-20). Puedo remplazar los 350gr del quimico 20-20-20 por el abono foliar 20-20-20 que ustedes ofrecen? Cual es el precio y sus caracteristicas de aplicación via foliar?

----------

